# Help in identification please!



## CassLobs (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey all,
Found this little guy on the verandah this morning investigating the rest of our collection... (a spotted python 'Monty', Cape York jungle python 'Cleopatra', Bredli 'Esmerelda' and children python 'Zeuss').

Can anyone identify him properly please?

We live in Weipa, western cape of Cape York, QLD (Australia)

Thanks all,

Cass


----------



## eipper (Apr 12, 2014)

Maculosa .... No other Antaresia around Weipa


----------

